# 4 foot CS 625 cal for hunting?



## slingshot

I wish I had opted for the 5' CS, but the 4'hits hard at like 20 feet. I see small game being taken, but I wanna be sure. Anyone used 4'for hunting-close quarters? Anyone tried the 2' extension? Effective? Thanks.


----------



## treefork

The four foot will be fine . The two foot extension is for the standard size tubing and not for the Pro model . It works good . Seems to be a bit much on the five foot model . I do better with five foot without extension .


----------



## slingshot

Thanks. I have the standard 4 foot. I believe the pro model has thicker tubing. Had heard the extension may sag and affect accuracy. Was hoping this not the case.


----------



## Fatman

I seldom hunt, but when I do I use a five foot .625 with shave-the-hair-on-your-arm sharp darts. I also never take a shot over ten meters. The four foot is great for frog gigging and target practice.

My darts are 3/32 1085 carbon steel wire, with the tip hot forge flattened to 1/4 inch wide, and SHARPENED. By sharpened I mean the cutting edge. I temper them to 'straw yellow' so they take and hold an edge. They weigh eighty grains, piston cone included.


----------



## one shot

I have been blow gunning a long time now , i use the my 4 footer more than the 5 but either one will be good for hunting rabbits, squirrels or what ever small game your hunting. Cold steel .625 caliber is my weapon of choice, its been a long time since I've been on here due to lack of activity good luck with the hunting.


----------



## slingshot

one shot said:


> I have been blow gunning a long time now , i use the my 4 footer more than the 5 but either one will be good for hunting rabbits, squirrels or what ever small game your hunting. Cold steel .625 caliber is my weapon of choice, its been a long time since I've been on here due to lack of activity good luck with the hunting.


Thanks. At 20 foot I seem to have my best combo of stealth/power/accuracy. I notice my breath control getting better with practice. Fun to use. Getting ready to make a fish dart with tiny barbs for bream this summer.


----------



## one shot

That would be cool, post them pics when you catch / dart one of those . We use to chum the area for bait fish and then go back and dart em.


----------



## BeJimmiedah

I tried searching the forums for this, but couldnt find anything, and I am not sure if this or the hunting forum is the right place for this. I have heard good and bad about the MPT, and terrible things about the PSPs, but havent seen any photos or stories, just what seems like second hand knowledge. Can anyone post up pics, results, lack of results, etc?


----------



## one shot

Just getting back into shooting and blowgun hunting little vermin. It’s been a long time since I’ve been on this forum was kinda hoping for more activity


----------

